# HI everyone i just wanna ask how many days can my cichlid..



## Daryl Ong (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi just wanna ask, how many days can my cichlids survive without food?.. im going on a vacation for seven days, will my fishes survive without food for seven days?.. i have 5 blue ahlis, 2 kenyi, 4 blue pindani, 2 ob trewavase, 5 yellow labidochromis. pls answer anyone out there! thanks![/b]


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

females hold for 3 weeks and many do not eat at all during this time. 
I personally do not feed sub-adult or adult fish when I leave for a week.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Daryl Ong said:


> will my fishes survive without food for seven days?..


Yes they will be fine...

I would leave the lights off...

Have a nice trip...


----------



## PSREED (Aug 14, 2007)

I leave my tanks for 2-3 weeks at a time with no problems at all. It takes a long time to starve a fish but only a second to over feed and wipe out a whole tank. If your fish are healthy and well fed they can easily go a couple of weeks without food.


----------

